
Firefox for a Better Web offering privacy and faster access to great content - d2wa
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2020/03/24/try-our-latest-test-pilot-firefox-for-a-better-web-offering-privacy-and-faster-access-to-great-content/
======
altmind
Can mozilla do something with forceful pocket integration? I know that mozilla
straight off bought pocket, but every day I use the browser, I'm reminded of
they decided to profit off their users, as well as the moments when
"google.com" was not even a selectable choice for a search engine, for their
political game.

------
xg15
After reading through this, I find the only sentence that explains what the
partnership actually _does_ to be this:

> _Your membership is paid directly to the publishers in Scroll’s network
> based on the content you read._

So is Firefox' tracking protection now at the "acceptable ads" stage, where
specific trackers can buy themselves a free pass if they make a direct
cooperation with Mozilla?

~~~
memorythought
How is this trackers buying themselves a free pass? I don't know much about
Scroll, their website suggests that they are about paying publishers for
content you view, rather than selling your data. Is there something sneaky
that they're doing that I'm not aware of?

------
naetius
Apologies for the OT: the typography on the linked page is atrocious.

------
zapttt
only if mozilla quit removing ways to use user/prefs.js on android.

every version the "patch" a new way and back we go being full of beta features
enabled by default

